# Camp Chase Railroad



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Crossing the Darby

Bill


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice shot, Bill. :thumbsup:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good catch Bill. Not a cloud in the sky, just LOCOs. :appl:


----------

